# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  artroskopia a zator płucny

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,mam pytanie.Jakie jest ryzyko zatoru plucnego przy zabiegu artroskopii?Dodam,ze poinformowano mnie ze dostane zastrzyk z heparyny na 12 godzin przed zabiegiem i potem bede musiala go brac przez 30 dni.Dodam rowniez ze mam 2 sprzeczne opinie na temat stanu moich zyl,jedna dobra,druga niezbyt.Po operacji nie bede miala podobno czucia w nogach okolo 8 godzin.Bardzo prosze o odpowiedz,poniewaz bardzo sie boje zatoru płucnego.

----------

